# Bota Shpirtrore > Komuniteti musliman >  Namazi eshte krenari (Foto)

## ORIONI

Namazi eshte detyre e cdo muslimani shume prej muslimaneve e neglizhojne kete lidhje direkte me Zotin ndersa shume te tjere jane krenare qe falen dhe nuk e kane per turp ta shfaqin besimin e tyre ne cdo vend.

----------


## ORIONI

Namazi brenda ne uje

----------


## ORIONI

Namazi ne pune dhe udhetim

----------


## ORIONI

Namazi eshte nder

----------


## ORIONI

Namazi ne mot te keq

----------


## ORIONI

Kur fal Namaz te ruajne rrobat te tjeret

----------


## ORIONI

Namazi ne kohe lufte

----------


## ORIONI

baby okkkkk

----------


## ORIONI

Jezusi Thote Allah dhe Muhamed ne filmin "Pasion i KRishtit"

----------


## princcesha

Te lumt ORION, mu renqeth trupi kur i kam pa keto foto...  Inshallah Allahu na e pranon namazin... dhe cdo veper te mire... Allahu te shperbleft...

----------


## burbuqe1

ORION, Allahu te shperblefte! Vertet  pamje emocionuse ...Selam alejkum!

----------


## burbuqe1



----------


## burbuqe1



----------


## Renea

Ket e postova edhe te nje tem tjeter.
Falja namazit nga taksisti ne New York , vetem a don te lutesh.

----------


## Renea

Namazi ne Manhattan - New York

----------


## Lani_dr

Allahu ta shperbleft me xhennet Firdeus! 
Namazi eshte nje nga shtyllat e islamit, po se bere pak na ngelet nga islami, sikurse kollonat e nje shtepie po u prish njera zor se  mbahet catia.
Per me teper eshte amaneti i fundit i profetit a.s. dhe eshte gjeja e pare per te cilen do na kerkohet llogari.
Esselam alejkum!

----------


## eldonel

MASHALLAH  , ELHAMDULILAH ka dasht ALLAHU

----------


## Archicad



----------


## Archicad

Selam alejkum , desha ta postoj nje foto po nuk pata sukses

----------


## Archicad

Ja se u mesova po duket

----------

